# sddm Problem

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

die letzte funktionierende Version ist sddm-0.15.0. Die folgenden Versionen starten nicht. /var/log/sddm.log ist leer.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

journalctl | grep sddm

```
Sep 02 17:35:18 flammenflitzer sddm[2559]: Initializing...

Sep 02 17:35:19 flammenflitzer sddm[2559]: Starting...

Sep 02 17:35:19 flammenflitzer sddm[2559]: Logind interface found
```

```
Sep 02 17:35:18 flammenflitzer mysqld[2556]: 2018-09-02 17:35:18 140316792500608 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld (mysqld 10.1.34-MariaDB) starting as process 2556 ...

Sep 02 17:35:18 flammenflitzer sddm[2559]: Initializing...

Sep 02 17:35:19 flammenflitzer polkitd[2578]: Loading rules from directory /etc/polkit-1/rules.d

Sep 02 17:35:19 flammenflitzer polkitd[2578]: Loading rules from directory /usr/share/polkit-1/rules.d

Sep 02 17:35:19 flammenflitzer sddm[2559]: Starting...

Sep 02 17:35:19 flammenflitzer sddm[2559]: Logind interface found

Sep 02 17:35:19 flammenflitzer polkitd[2578]: Finished loading, compiling and executing 5 rules

Sep 02 17:35:19 flammenflitzer dbus[2517]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1'

Sep 02 17:35:19 flammenflitzer systemd[1]: Started Authorization Manager.

Sep 02 17:35:19 flammenflitzer polkitd[2578]: Acquired the name org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1 on the system bus

Sep 02 17:35:21 flammenflitzer systemd[1]: Started MySQL database server.

Sep 02 17:35:21 flammenflitzer systemd[1]: Reached target Multi-User System.

Sep 02 17:35:21 flammenflitzer systemd[1]: Reached target Graphical Interface.

Sep 02 17:35:21 flammenflitzer systemd[1]: Startup finished in 3.299s (kernel) + 20.271s (userspace) = 23.570s.
```

----------

## mv

Bei mir ist es noch schlimmer: Da geht auch sddm-0.15.0 nicht.

Wenn ich den Greeter überspringe (autologin) geht es, aber der Greeter selbst scheint korrekt zu starten, schaltet aber nicht in den Graphik-Modus. (Ob blind tippen/mausklicken funktionieren würde, ist schwer festzustellen, wäre aber ohnehin keine Lösung...)

Wenn es bei Dir mit sddm-0.15.0 geht, hast Du wohl das selbe Problem wie in diesem Thread. Der enthält aber auch keine Lösung.

----------

## asturm

Kommt gar nichts, oder nur nach langer Zeit (mit der flachen Hand die Tastatur bearbeiten könnte das beschleunigen)?

----------

## Tyrus

Also bei mir funktioniert die Version 0.18.0 ohne Probleme. Allerdings nutze ich kein elogind und kein systemd. Dafür pam und consolekit und openRC. 

/var/log/sddm.log sieht so aus:

```

[12:20:34.289] (II) DAEMON: Initializing...

[12:20:34.292] (II) DAEMON: Starting...

[12:20:34.292] (II) DAEMON: Console kit interface found

[12:20:34.292] (II) DAEMON: Adding new display on vt 7 ...

[12:20:34.293] (II) DAEMON: Loading theme configuration from ""

[12:20:34.293] (II) DAEMON: Display server starting...

[12:20:34.293] (II) DAEMON: Running: /usr/bin/X -nolisten tcp -auth /var/run/sddm/{ff93143c-14a4-411b-a0d3-3add2bfc2c0b} -background none -noreset -displayfd 17 -seat seat0 vt7

[12:20:34.945] (II) DAEMON: Setting default cursor

[12:20:34.955] (II) DAEMON: Running display setup script  "/usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup"

[12:20:34.971] (II) DAEMON: Display server started.

[12:20:34.971] (II) DAEMON: Socket server starting...

[12:20:34.971] (II) DAEMON: Socket server started.

[12:20:34.971] (II) DAEMON: Loading theme configuration from ""

[12:20:34.971] (II) DAEMON: Greeter starting...

[12:20:34.971] (II) DAEMON: Adding cookie to "/var/run/sddm/{ff93143c-14a4-411b-a0d3-3add2bfc2c0b}"

[12:20:34.977] (II) HELPER: [PAM] Starting...

[12:20:34.977] (II) HELPER: [PAM] Authenticating...

[12:20:34.977] (II) HELPER: [PAM] returning.

[12:20:34.981] (II) DAEMON: Greeter session started successfully

[12:20:35.147] (II) DAEMON: Message received from greeter: Connect

[12:21:03.020] (II) DAEMON: Message received from greeter: Login

[12:21:03.020] (II) DAEMON: Reading from "/usr/share/xsessions/plasma.desktop"

[12:21:03.020] (II) DAEMON: Reading from "/usr/share/xsessions/plasma.desktop"

[12:21:03.020] (II) DAEMON: Session "/usr/share/xsessions/plasma.desktop" selected, command: "/usr/bin/startkde"

[12:21:03.030] (II) HELPER: [PAM] Starting...

[12:21:03.031] (II) HELPER: [PAM] Authenticating...

[12:21:03.033] (II) HELPER: [PAM] Preparing to converse...

[12:21:03.033] (II) HELPER: [PAM] Conversation with 1 messages

[12:21:03.098] (II) HELPER: [PAM] returning.

[12:21:03.100] (II) DAEMON: Authenticated successfully

[12:21:03.132] (II) HELPER: [PAM] Closing session

[12:21:03.132] (II) HELPER: [PAM] Ended.

[12:21:03.133] (II) DAEMON: Auth: sddm-helper exited successfully

[12:21:03.133] (II) DAEMON: Greeter stopped.

[12:21:03.168] (II) HELPER: Starting: "/usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsession \"/usr/bin/startkde\""

[12:21:03.411] (II) HELPER: Adding cookie to "/home/mithrandir/.Xauthority"

[12:21:03.420] (II) DAEMON: Session started

```

Wird denn ein xorg-session.log erzeugt? Wo das liegt regelt /etc/sddm.conf.

----------

## mv

 *asturm wrote:*   

> Kommt gar nichts, oder nur nach langer Zeit

 

Bei mir kommt auch nach 1 Stunde nichts.

----------

## Yamakuzure

sddm-0.17.0-r4 funktioniert hier prima mit elogind. Das update auf sddm-0.18.0 steht noch aus.

----------

## schmidicom

Keine Ahnung ob mein SDDM-Problem jetzt die selbe oder zumindest ähnliche Ursachen hat aber ich konnte bei meinem Laptop folgendes beobachten:

Jedes mal der SDDM startet bevor der Kernel den switch von simple zu inteldrmfb vollzogen hat ("kernel: fb: switching to inteldrmfb from simple") braucht der SDDM auch bei mir eine gefühlte Ewigkeit bis er endlich richtig hochkommt (also den Anmeldebildschirm anzeigt). Meiner Meinung nach sind die Abhängigkeiten im Service-Unit/Init-Script nicht ausreichend gut definiert um sicher zu stellen das der SDDM erst dann anläuft wenn auch wirklich alles nötige bereit ist.

PS:

Bei mir findet dieser "switch" deshalb statt weil ich kein Freund davon bin Firmware direkt in den Kernel zu packen oder irgendwelche eigentlich völlig unnötige initrd's zu benutzen. Deshalb startet mein Kernel erst mit dem simplefb und wechselt dann, wenn das root-Filesystem zur Verfügung steht, zum eigentlich inteldrmfb.Last edited by schmidicom on Wed Sep 05, 2018 8:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## asturm

Nein, das ist folgender bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/660812

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ah, okay.

Ich habe bei mir sys-apps/haveged laufen, und deshalb geht also alles ohne Probleme.

----------

## schmidicom

Ja schön zu erfahren, noch schöner wäre es als einfo-Meldung direkt vom ebuild...

----------

## asturm

Das Problem ist hier aber (offenbar) das Zusammenspiel zwischen logind und Kernel, nicht nur sddm, auch andere displaymanager sind betroffen.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *asturm wrote:*   

> Das Problem ist hier aber (offenbar) das Zusammenspiel zwischen logind und Kernel, nicht nur sddm, auch andere displaymanager sind betroffen.

 Ich glaube, dass ich deshalb nicht darauf kam. Als ich haveged installierte war dies, weil mein regulärer Konsolenlogin eeeeeewig brauchte, und ich dann irgendwas von crng (oder so) in dmesg sah. SDDM wird dann wahrscheinlich auch im Hintergrund gehangen haben...

----------

## musv

Nach einem Update nach langer Zeit bin ich jetzt auch über das Problem gestolpert. System läuft bei mir mit SDDM und Systemd. 

Dem Logfile nach zu urteilen startet das X ganz kurz, entlädt dann aber die Input-Treiber. Nach Betätigung der Enter-Taste kommt dann auf einmal der Login-Manager. 

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Haveged

 *Quote:*   

> Unless you have a specific reason to not trust any hardware random number generator on your system, you should try to use them with the rng-tools first and if it turns out not to be enough (or if you do not have a hardware random number generator available), then use Haveged.

 

Deswegen hab ich rngd statt haveged installiert, ohne jetzt aber irgendein spezielles Hintergrundwissen.

Im System-Log steht dann: 

```
Sep 19 22:42:38 maja rngd[310]: Failed to init entropy source 0: Hardware RNG Device

Sep 19 22:42:38 maja rngd[310]: Failed to init entropy source 1: TPM RNG Device

Sep 19 22:42:38 maja rngd[310]: Enabling RDRAND rng support
```

SDDM startet damit wieder sofort.

----------

## musv

Ok, gestern ist ein weiterer Fehler aufgetreten. 

Der Rechner startet, SDDM auch. Aber die Eingabe des Passworts im SDDM ist ziemlich träge. Und blöderweise macht der Login-Manager dann nicht das, was ein Login-Manager machen sollte. Nach Eingabe des Passworts kommt man nicht weiter. Der SDDM friert ein.

Update:

Ich hab noch mal einen Portage-Sync laufen lassen und noch mal einen Tag lang compiliert. SDDM war zwar nicht dabei, aber es funktioniert wieder perfekt. Gentoo soll mal einer verstehen…

----------

